# what's up?



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay...I posted earlier about one ewe who seemed to be looking like she would lamb today, and now she does not.  Another ewe has done the same thing...girl parts very red and swollen this evening and not tonight --that swelling and angry red has gone down.  Are these ewes just trying to make me crazy and lose sleep?  LOLOL!  I know they are not due until mid January, but I am going out in the cold with my flashlight every hour and wondering if I should stay up all night checking or take my chances on waiting until morning...not that I'll sleep all night anyway...sigh...I love lambing time, but this year these two ewes are acting differently.  Guess I am hyper vigil since last year I had to assist one ewe and had I not kept checking, chances are I would have lost the ewe and lamb.  None of the ewes are off their feed, but then that means nothing since in the past they ate right up to delivery.  They obviously did not read "Lambing 101"


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 28, 2011)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Okay...I posted earlier about one ewe who seemed to be looking like she would lamb today, and now she does not.  Another ewe has done the same thing...girl parts very red and swollen this evening and not tonight --that swelling and angry red has gone down.  Are these ewes just trying to make me crazy and lose sleep?  LOLOL!  I know they are not due until mid January, but I am going out in the cold with my flashlight every hour and wondering if I should stay up all night checking or take my chances on waiting until morning...not that I'll sleep all night anyway...sigh...I love lambing time, but this year these two ewes are acting differently.  Guess I am hyper vigil since last year I had to assist one ewe and had I not kept checking, chances are I would have lost the ewe and lamb.  None of the ewes are off their feed, but then that means nothing since in the past they ate right up to delivery.  They obviously did not read "Lambing 101"


Check under their hay, I bet there is a copy of the Doe Code hidden somewhere they have been reading.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mamaboid!!!!  That is too funny!!!!  <laughing> 

Well...cold night and morning and lots of chilly checks with flashlights and nope...no lambs during the night.  DH got  me a pair of fleece lined jeans for Christmas...wow...they are great and I recommend them for those middle of the night flashlight checks.  Their night time area is lit and there is an extra light to put on in the lambing jug, but I still quietly murmur my way through the girls with my flashlight.  No dignity or privacy for them I guess until they lamb, and not much sleep for us either...but still...I do love lambing time!


----------

